# Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar



## Geraetefetischist (5. September 2007)

Ich bin mit meinem Bruder am überlegen, meinen Kahn (Barro RB 440) nächstes Jahr hier an nen festen Liegeplatz zu legen, und den Trailer mit nem Zweitboot zu beladen, und da bräuchte ich mal ne Marktübersicht. Ich hab bisher nur die Linder Sportsman gefunden, die passen könnten.
Sollte auf jeden Fall nen sehr vielseitige angelegenheit sein (Talsperren, NL, Ostsee, Kanal, evtl. Wattenmeer und Norwegen wären so die Haupteinsatzgebiete). 

Vorraussetzungen:
-Sollte sich gut rudern lassen, dass es hier auch auf den Sperren einzusetzen ist
-CE Kategorie C sollte auch sein, damit man's (im Rahmen) auf der Ost- und Nordsee fahren kann. Also schon recht rauhwassertauglich.
-Ich hätt gern nen Alurumpf, weil das einfach unkaputtbarer ist wenn man irgendwo mal nen grösseres Steinchen rammt.
-Motorisierung mit mindestens 10 PS möglich
-Mindestlänge 4m und Mindestbreite würd ich so um 1,6m ansetzen
-Maximalgewicht 200 kg in Standartausstattung, sonst müsste ich auch noch nen anderen Trailer haben, und vermutlich wird das Rudern dann auch schwer.

Gibts da noch andere ausser dem Linder? Und hat das wer, wie fährt sich das?

Danke schonmal.

Just Monsters
holger


----------



## Torsk1 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> -CE Kategorie C sollte auch sein, damit man's (im Rahmen) auf der Ost- und Nordsee fahren kann. Also schon recht rauhwassertauglich.


 
C hat aber nur das Linder 460 Arkip, und ob die Linderboote rauhwassertauglich sind bezweifel ich auch


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

Hi!
Ich fahr schon ein paar Jahre mit einem Linder 410 über mein Vereinsgewässer. (Baggersee)
Ich finds toll, gerade als robustes, pflegeleichtes Boot.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

Pikepauly,
nimm den Hinweis von Torsk nicht übel - er hat aber recht. Rauhwassertauglich bedeutet nicht, dass man nicht gleich bei angerauhter Wasseroberfläche absäuft. Es sind einfache und praktische Boote - aber keine Rauhwasserboote.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

ich weiß ja nicht, was du so ausgeben willst, aber schau dir die mal an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alboats-PE-Boot-...yZ132180QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ist zwar nicht alu sondern spritkanistermaterial, aber trotzdem unmkaputtbar und auf alle fälle rauhwassertauglich


----------



## honeybee (5. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

Schau mal hier


----------



## Heiko112 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

Moin
bin auch auf der suche nach einem Aluboot. Aber nicht zum paddeln.
Sollte nen steuerstand haben, um die 60 Ps müssen dran können um die 5 meter lang sein.

Aber kein Lund oder so. Wenn einer einen Vorschlag oder ne adresse hat darf er die mir sehr gerne verraten


----------



## friggler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

@ Dolfin
warum ist das Arkip nicht rauhwassertauglich? 
Oder war das auf die Sportsman und Fishing Serie bezogen?

@ Torsk
Das Sportsman 400 hat auch CE Klasse C

Ist auch das einzige mir bekannte was den Anforderungen von Gerätefetischist nahe kommt.
Es gäbe noch einige nette von Lorsby...aber unter 200Kg gibt es nur die Fisherman Serie die wohl nicht so geeignet sind und auch nur CE Klasse-D haben
CE-Klasse C ist erst ab 250Kg (Adventurer 4716)  und die Sportsman, auch CE-Klasse C, fangen sogar erst bei 350Kg an.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

Hallo Friggler,
die pauschale Aussage war mehr auf die kleineren Serien bezogen. Mir ganz persönlich ist aber auch das Arkip nicht ganz geheuer, wenn es um meine Definition von Rauwasser geht. Da gibt es nur eine wirkliche wichtige Eigenschaft - und die ist Freibordhöhe. Ich habe Fotos vom Arkip gesehen, die auf Binnengewässer gemacht wurden, wo bei 2 Mann Besatzung das Boot schon ziemlich tief lag.
Um bei schönem Wetter einen Kilometer auf die Ostee zu fahren, reichts sicher. Bei ner 4 möchte ich aber mit keinem dieser Boote richtig im Wind sein.


----------



## friggler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

@ Dolfin
Alles klar, danke! 
Habe vor 5 Tagen nämlich gerade vor der gesamten Produktpalette gestanden und mir die angeschaut.
Bei Deiner Rauwasserdefinition ist das wohl richtig.
Meine Bewertungssicht war mehr "technisch möglich ohne vollzulaufen" - deshalb war Ich ein wenig verunsichert.

THX
Andreas


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

@ heiko
http://www.marine.cz/de/skiing.php

Keine ahnung, ob das taugt... schien mir aber günstig.
Noch gefunden bzgl. Aluboote:
Barro, admirality shipyards, Fiskars, Ramco, Tracker, alumacraft, starcraft, grizzly

@torsk und Dolphin
Na ich will auch nicht bei 7 bft nach Helgoland paddeln  dafür dürfte die B Kathegorie vermutlich auch geeigneter sein.
Leichtes fischen in der Ostsee und im Wattenmeer bis im extremfall 5 bft eventuell mal mitnehmen nach norwegen für ufernah bei Ententeich und auf den Talsperren hier vielleicht auch bis 7 bft tauglich war angedacht, ebenso mal das Tackle den rhein langfahren können.

Euer kriterium der Rauhwassertauglichkeit wird wohl kein brauchbar ruderbares Boot erfüllen, oder? 


@ friggler
mit nem Lorsby fisherman kriegt man hier auf den Sperren schon probleme, da kommt vorne zuviel wasser über... und die grösseren... naja, nen vernünftigen rumpf haben die imo wohl eher nicht... Das könnte mein Spezi vermutlich auch  aus Alublechen ineinanderschweissen.

@ honeybee 
CE-Kathegorie? Ruderbar?
auf der Maas und dem ijsselmeer vermutlich nett, aber woanders wohl eher nicht...  

@ Dorsch-freak 
Ruderbar?
ausserdem hab ich mit PE nicht unbedingt die besten erfahrungen bzgl. langlebigkeit (kollege hatte nen pioner )

Naa jungs, son richtigen Übers-Meer-Ballermann den leih ich mir lieber da, das wäre mir zum in den Garten stellen und vielleicht 10 tage im Jahr zu benutzen wenns hochkommt schlicht ne nummer zu teuer. Nicht, dass der preis mich stören würde, aber da stimmt dann die Preis-Nutzen-Relation einfach nicht.

@ Pikepauly


> Ich fahr schon ein paar Jahre mit einem Linder 410 über mein Vereinsgewässer


Das ist aber das fisherman mit anderer Rumpfform. Die fahren hier auch öfter rum, aber sowas die richtung hab ich schon.

Trotzdem Danke erstmal, vielleicht fällt aber ja doch noch wem was ein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Torsk1 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Euer kriterium der Rauhwassertauglichkeit wird wohl kein brauchbar ruderbares Boot erfüllen, oder?


 
Rauhwassertauglich und ruderbares Boot, das wiederspricht sich.
Wie Dolfin schon sagte, suche dir ein Boot was ordentlich Freibord hat wenn du damit auf der Ostsee oder sogar auf der Nordsee rumschippern willst( ich würde mich nicht mit einen Kleinboot auf die Nordsee trauen!!)

Achso, bei 5 Winstärken bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Wasser, geschweige denn auf der Nordsee|uhoh:.
Ich habe schon gesehen wenn die Wellen über mein Boot schießen, da möchte ich nicht im Boot sein wenn soetwas passiert, das sind 3 Wellen, dann ist Feierabend


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*



> Achso, bei 5 Winstärken bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Wasser, geschweige denn auf der Nordsee



Ich will da auch nicht mehr rausfahren, sondern halbwegs lebendig wieder rein wenns soweit auffrischt.

Und auf die offene Nordsee würd ich mit was unter 7m sowieso nicht wollen... lieber 10m+.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Und auf die offene Nordsee würd ich mit was unter 7m sowieso nicht wollen... lieber 10m+.


 
auf der nordsee kann man das mit kleinen booten auch vergessen. als ich mal nach amrum gefahren bin, da sind wir mit der fähre (gut so groß sind die nicht) von dagebühl nach wittdün gefahren, bei ebbe und stärke 6. 
was meinst du was da los war an wellengang, sowas ist ja nichtmal auf der ostsee bei 7. 
was wirklich rauhwassertaugliches, was auch noch ruderbar ist, das sind nur große schlauchboote, an festrumpfbooten gibt es da meines wissens nichts mehr. entweder sind die zu groß und schwer zum rudern (es sei denn du hast arme wie popeye) oder zu klein und flach für seegang.

und wenn du noch nicht bei stärke 5 auf der ostsee warst, dann glaub mir das machst du einmal und nie wieder, sofern du nicht musst


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

Naja, die offene Nordsee kenn ich bei 8-9 Windstärken vom Richtigen Kutter. Ist auch nichts was ich gerne widerholen würde, auch wenn ich mich nie unsicher dabei gefühlt hab.

Mit so nem kleinen Ding wie ich mir das vorstelle ist mit rausfahren bei 3 bft schluss, weit raus ist eh nicht, das land bleibt auf jeden fall in guter sichtweite, selbst bei guten bedingungen. Da bin ich schon schisser genug, keine bange...

Die angaben oben sind MEIN SICHERHEITSSPIELRAUM, nichts was ich real freiwillig je in angriff nehmen würde.

Nur irgendwer muss sich ja bei der Einstufung für küstennahe wasser was gedacht haben. Das sollte also schon machbar sein. Fehmarnsund z.B. wäre interessant, die schlei bis zur mündung, Wattenmeer vor Oosterend (Da fahren auch Kayaks und beaufsichtigt Ruderboote) Grevelingermeer und so.
Die Eigentliche Ostsee selbst behalten wir mal lieber den u.a. Baltic leihbooten vor und in der Nordsee fahr ich vermutlich sowieso niemals selbst.

Und nochmal zum Mitschreiben: NEIN, ich will weder auf die Offene Ost- noch auf die offene Nord- oder sonsteine see. #h
Ich suche ein kleines Ruder und Motorboot was man auch mal zum Heringsfischen, zum Treibangeln auf Platte in Ufernähe, und zwischen Bellybooten und ähnlichen verrückten einsetzen kann. Ansonsten gibts überall nette tauglichere LEIHBOOTE für vermutlich weniger Geld als den Mehrspritverbrauch beim Hintrailern von hier aus, den ein halbwegs Offshoretaugliches Boot verschlingen würde. und nen anderer Trailer darf auch gerne noch ein paar Jahre beim Händler warten.

Und den Seemannsgarn-tread "was alles passieren kann" mach ich gerne woanders auf falls gewünscht.

 Ich interessiere mich a für ne Marktübersicht und b für erfahrungswerte mit dem kahn.

Danke
Holger


----------



## Dummfisch (6. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*

Hallo,
hier noch ein Link zu Selva.
Ich habe ein S14, 95 kg, bis 25 PS motorisierbar, keine Nieten, da kaltverschweißt, Kiel ist profiliert, liegt gut auf dem Wasser und eiert nicht blöd rum. Lässt sich auch gut rudern (kommt natürlich auf Körpergröße an). Unsinkbar durch Auftriebskörper, bei höheren Wellen solltest du dich in Fahrt wasserdicht verpacken. Fährt mit 15 PS ca. 17,5 Knoten, mit 25 PS rund 22. Preis 1995 ca. 5300,00 DM
Ich fahre damit bis Stärke 3/4 raus.
Schicke dir gerne noch Detail-Fotos per email, sende mir eine PN

http://www.selvamarine.com/linee_prodotti.jsp?cid=39

Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## friggler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Nur irgendwer muss sich ja bei der Einstufung für küstennahe wasser was gedacht haben. Das sollte also schon machbar sein.



Die Einstufung der CE Klasse nach Binnengewässer, Küstennah usw. gibt es so eigentlich nicht.
CE D = Wind bis BF 4 und/oder Seegang bis einschließlich 0,3 Meter Wellenhöhe 
CE C= Wind bis BF 6  und/oder Seegang bis einschließlich 2 Meter Wellenhöhe 
CE B = Wind bis BF 8  und/oder Seegang bis einschließlich 4 Meter Wellenhöhe 

Die Bezeichnungen Binnen, Hafengebiet, Ufernah, geschützter Küstenbereich und was es sonst noch gibt sind nur Zuordnungenn von (See)Gebieten zu den Bedingungen die üblicherweise in den jeweiligen Klassen gelten, für den Laien. 

Wenn Du ein Boot der CE Klasse D hast muss der Hersteller auch haften wenn Du bei Ententeich Wind < BF4 und Wellen unter 0,3m nach Amerika fährst. Andererseits ist er von der Haftung befreit wenn Du auf dem Feuerlöschteich bei BF 6 mit deinen Klasse D Boot fährst und absäufst. Im Schadensfall gelten die Metereologischen Bedingungen zum Unfallzeitpunkt, und da sind nur die Windstärke und die Wellenhöhe interessant nicht der Ort an dem Du dich zu der Zeit befunden hast.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*



> Die Einstufung der CE Klasse nach Binnengewässer, Küstennah usw. gibt es so eigentlich nicht.


Schau an, wieder was gelernt. 2m Wellenhöhe und 6 BF sind aber auch ne passende Hausnummer würd ich sagen. Ich glaub bei der Hälfte würd ich schon Brandungsangler.

@ Dummfisch
Das sieht doch mal interessant aus. Gibts da ne Deutsche Bezugsquelle, oder wo hast Du's her. Und die Rudergeschwindigkeit würde mich interessieren bei 0 Wind. PM gibts gleich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Dummfisch (9. September 2007)

*AW: Suche Boot, Alu, CE-C, gut ruderbar*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> @ Dummfisch
> Das sieht doch mal interessant aus. Gibts da ne Deutsche Bezugsquelle, oder wo hast Du's her. Und die Rudergeschwindigkeit würde mich interessieren bei 0 Wind. PM gibts gleich.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Hallo Holger,
mail ist unterwegs.
Gruß
Bernd


----------

